# Newbie showin my dogs



## alpha-dog (Apr 20, 2013)

Here's a side shot of each of my dogs.

This is Dutch. He is ADBA registered, born March 2011, 75lbs pictured, 22" head. Has been a good, fun, and loyal friend.


Here's Diamond, 6 months old, almost 30 lbs. A cuddler and beauty queen. 


Thought I'd get the pics up before bed. Pics were taken at random while each dog was standing still. I wasn't stacking them or anything just to be clear. Haha


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Are you going to register them with one of the Ambully registries? Those dogs would probably be laughed out of adba shows. Dutch looks like his back legs are pretty straight but maybe just the pic. I like his crop and your girl is cute with the one white paw.


----------



## alpha-dog (Apr 20, 2013)

GoingPostal said:


> Are you going to register them with one of the Ambully registries? Those dogs would probably be laughed out of adba shows. Dutch looks like his back legs are pretty straight but maybe just the pic. I like his crop and your girl is cute with the one white paw.


Yea ABKC. I wasn't planning on showing through ADBA, but thanks for trying for to save me some embarrassment?. 
No need to try and critique the dogs either guys, I'll post enough pictures eventually that it will be clear if my dogs have faults. These are my best friend, your all still strangers, and I'm still 2 new to not be offended. Haha. No love lost over this one, but strictly positive comments now please.

Chose the higher crop for my man, looks very handsome to me. I've been banging my head against the wall tho trying to decide whether or not to crop my little girls. Kinda stinks because the longer I decide to wait to shorter I will have to go if I do do them. She's just soo cute with her floppy ears it's been difficult commiting to a decision.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. They are both nice, well cared for dogs and that matter most. The flopp ear are a hard decision. I have several cropped dogs and with may one male his flopped ears were to cute for me to cut.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pretty dogs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

very very nice dogs.my .02 i love the fold forward ears.i think they great.welcome


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I think they are awesome lookin dogs! Glad to have u join the forum! I know I will be lookin forward to more pics 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Beautiful bulldogs you have there!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello alpha-dog,

Welcome aboard. Sorry you had an unasked for evaluation of your dogs on your first response. Thank you for the introduction and sharing pictures of Dutch and Diamond. I'll bet they have a blast together and keep you laughing. Like most others here, would love to see more pictures.

Joe


----------



## alpha-dog (Apr 20, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Welcome to the forum. They are both nice, well cared for dogs and that matter most. The flopp ear are a hard decision. I have several cropped dogs and with may one male his flopped ears were to cute for me to cut.


Decisions decisions... Thankfully they look stunning regardless! 



Princesspaola21 said:


> Pretty dogs!


Thank you very much! 



welder said:


> very very nice dogs.my .02 i love the fold forward ears.i think they great.welcome


Thank you welder! Appreciate the input and compliments.



Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> I think they are awesome lookin dogs! Glad to have u join the forum! I know I will be lookin forward to more pics


Thanks! We're glad to have joined. And I'll be sure to throw up more pictures asap. While I don't have the worst camera on my phone, I feel it doesn't do my dogs any justice. Haha. Especially when it comes to my favorite shots being the action pictures. MSK thankfully shined some light on the camera subject for me. Not being a photographer I was expecting to have to pay at least $150 for something worthy. I guess you can get ones for under $75 that do great! Stoked to go camera shopping.



jttar said:


> Hello alpha-dog,
> 
> Welcome aboard. Sorry you had an unasked for evaluation of your dogs on your first response. Thank you for the introduction and sharing pictures of Dutch and Diamond. I'll bet they have a blast together and keep you laughing. Like most others here, would love to see more pictures.
> 
> Joe


Appreciate the warm welcome Joe, glad some enjoy pictures as much as myself. Haha. They certainly keep me entertained! Funny how opposite they are from each other too! Diamond's all about cuddling and love all the time while Dutch is just waiting on his toes to be taken outside and ran. Best of both worlds if you ask me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alpha-dog (Apr 20, 2013)

More pics for you guys.
Enjoy!







Love the butt shot, haha

Thats me hangin out in the background


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Awesome acton shots!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Love the flying pic


----------



## Ohana (Sep 12, 2011)

I like them both! Too bad Dutch isn't UKC registered, I think he'd do well there


----------



## alpha-dog (Apr 20, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Awesome acton shots!





::::COACH:::: said:


> Love the flying pic


Thanks guys, was fortunate enough to have a friend with a nice camera and time on his hands. Been a long winter and need to get him back in shape. He still goes hard tho!



Ohana said:


> I like them both! Too bad Dutch isn't UKC registered, I think he'd do well there


Thank you! 
I bought him wanting to do just that, little did I know UKC doesn't do single registration anymore. Was sad but ohh well. You have given me much hope saying they may reopen it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

